# Another Trump Lie Busted  Trump Has Accomplished Less Than All Presidents Before Him



## charley (Dec 28, 2017)

Despite Claims of Record-Breaking Year, Trump Has Signed Fewer Bills Than Any First-Year President Since Eisenhower

Donald Trump has said on several occasions that he has signed more bills into law in his first year than any other president before him. Unfortunately for Trump, this is actually a number that can easily be fact checked, and it turns out that he's actually signed the fewest pieces of legislation than any president before him in American history. ​Another Trump lie busted, but his base will still deny reality.

Donald Trump has said on multiple occasions, that he has actually managed to sign more pieces of legislation than any president before him. He has said on several other occasions, that he has accomplished more in his first year in office and at one point accomplished more in his first six months in office than any other US president that came before. Well, luckily, these are things that we can actually go back and check and verify, because it's all public record. This isn't something that we just have to take his word for. We can actually go back and look, and luckily GovTrack did exactly that. And not only has Donald Trump not signed the most legislation of any president before him, he has in fact done the opposite.

Again, they're all public record. After all, they're laws, things that we all have to know about. But the Trumpers don't understand it. They don't want to understand it. And that's the difference here. It's not just that they don't get it. It's that they don't want to get it. They want to believe that Donald Trump is somehow this savior of the United States of America, even though he's doing far less than anybody before him, and so far every single thing that he's done has been to the detriment of the American public. All of those regulations that he's repealed, those aren't for your benefit. Those are for the benefit of corporations. Those regulations were designed to help protect you, to keep you safe and to keep you healthy, and now they're gone.​






The question is why does Trump need to always lie ?  He's the potus and he's very rich, yet seems to be extremly insecure and needs to hear compliments about his greatness in order to relax.


----------



## dagambd (Dec 28, 2017)

But he?s getting right back to work.....right after the third day in a row of playing golf. Do people realize this fucking moron is spending our tax dollars playing golf. Nearly $100,000,000 worth this year and it?s being paid to him since he?s playing at his golf course. But but but Obama.  But but but Hillary. Jesus Christ people wake the fuck up. This guy was supposed to be so busy he wouldn?t have time to golf. He?s spent a third of his time as President at his resorts. What the fuck is wrong with this guy? I guess he needs a lot of rest from being a complete fucking idiot. Sure would take a lot out of someone acting like a complete dumbass all the time. Babies get tired when they?re whining and crying all the time. Wait a minute...now I understand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagambd (Dec 28, 2017)

And whose going to pay for this 1.5 trillion dollar tax cut? You won?t have to look far. Find a mirror. We will have to bust our fucking asses and so will our children. Shit keeps getting deeper for the middle class. Thanks dotard.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Dec 28, 2017)

Trump has now spent more than a 3rd of his presidency at his properties and a 4th at his golf clubs​...


On Tuesday, when he ventured to the Trump International Golf Club  in Florida, Trump marked his 85th day at one of his golf clubs  since becoming president.

Since Trump is staying at his Mar-a-Lago resort in West Palm  Beach, Florida for Christmas, Tuesday also happened to be the  111th day the president spent at a Trump property since his  inauguration in January, as The Washington Examiner's Kelly Cohen  noted in a White House pool report.
 
"I would not be a president who took vacations. I would not be a president that takes time off.


_ Sources: 
Subjects: Candidate Biography
_​... one thing trump is , is a liar ...


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 28, 2017)

Signing fewer bills into law is an accomplishment in itself.  It goes to limiting government spending and not adding to the crushing number of laws already on the books.


----------



## charley (Dec 28, 2017)

Zaphod said:


> Signing fewer bills into law is an accomplishment in itself.  It goes to limiting government spending and not adding to the crushing number of laws already on the books.




..... Z .. why does trump boast, brag, bully everyone, and it's ok with republicans...   ??

https://youtu.be/_8e_VU0B8Bg


*​.. just more trump lies !!!*


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 29, 2017)

Nothing wrong with being a boastful braggart.  The bullying part a bit less so.  He does have a problem with letting things go and moving on.


----------



## T Woods (Dec 29, 2017)

Look at the bright side, the more he's on vacation the less time he spends doing something he's not qualified to do, his job. He's just smart enough to know that he's very much ignorant. Having his court of ass kissers helps him to not think about things like that and reality in general.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2017)

Trump is god. #makeamericagreatagain


----------



## dagambd (Dec 29, 2017)

Prince said:


> Trump is god. #makeamericagreatagain



Bot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2017)

dagambd said:


> Bot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagambd (Dec 29, 2017)

Prince said:


>



Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Dec 29, 2017)

dagambd said:


> Bot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




... he's truly a mindless Bot ....   #MakeAmericaHateAgain ....


----------



## Arnold (Dec 31, 2017)

charley said:


> ... he's truly a mindless Bot ....   #MakeAmericaHateAgain ....



the left is the one doing all the hating dummy and you are one of them.


----------



## botamico (Jan 1, 2018)

I agree with less bills. We have enough laws already. Enforce the laws we already have. It's not a Democrat or Republican issue, it's more a common sense issue.
#MakeCommonSenseGreatAgain


----------

